# helpless teen pigeon rescued



## rishurai (Aug 16, 2017)

Found a poor bird on my roof and rescued it from cat. It is unable to fly away on own, perhaps was still learning to fly. Folks of pigeons usually pass by my area. Tried to spread wheat rice unpolished in its front but its not eating. Running around away from family and me but not fled away. Not sure how to deal with bird. Not want poor thing die. Any help on him? No visible injuries. Tyvm


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you iffer wild bird seed and water? Is he caged? Would cage him as he definitely is vulnerable to predators if he cant fly yet. Thank you for helping him. Can you post a ohoto?


----------



## rishurai (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeh served the guy with water and mustered and agase seeds. Seems he not interested. Had some water when dipped his beak in bowl a bit. Nothing else from 24 hours  not caged yet, got to buy one and no pet store near. But he locked safely in small empty store room, 6 / 10 size. Room has good ventilation and temperature is around 25-27 Celsius. Was out door all day with light long string lightly tied around his feet so that he not runs out and get attention of predators. Offered him some apple too but he not touched it yet either. Little yellow or white dirt saw near his eyes when visited him after 4-5 hours_ think coz he away from his folk and missing them?? Hope nothing serious about it and not doing something wrong. When left alone he moving around place climbing up in room and stretches wings sometimes. Tried to fed him softly but he resisting much, so not tried again. Not want go hard on poor thing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird! Thank you for helping him. Please dont put string around his feet...too many people have found birds with string that leads to loss of feet and toes. You may need to try giving him defrosted peas...someone more expert than me will give advice soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He's a youngster that probably does not know how to eat and that's why not eating the seeds. You will have to forcefeed him peas. Defrost frozen peas in warm water until soft. Put him on your lap facing to the right (if you are righthanded). Cover his body with a towel so that only his beak sticks out. Cover his body with your lefthand and open his beak with your fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put it into his mouth over the tongue. If he spits it out, then you're not putting the pea in deep enough. Let him swallow and continue till he's had at least 30 peas. He will fight you and it might seem complicated, but will get easier with practise.

Give him 30 peas 3 times daily. He will quickly learn to start eating them by himself and then you can start adding some seeds to the peas. He won't need water while on a pea diet, but will when eating seeds. You can get him to start drinking water by dipping the tip of his beak into a small bowl of water. But not over the nostrils, otherwise he might aspirate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can't get frozen peas to defrost and feed him, then you can take fresh peas and cook to soft, let cool to luke warm, then feed them to him. Keep dipping his beak, but not over the nostrils to teach him to drink. His parents were probably around and feeding him.


----------

